# Artists Don't Have To Believe In Themselves To Have Success



## Pier (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Henu (Nov 3, 2021)

I rarely watch videos like this but I'm glad I made that exception now!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 4, 2021)

What he talks about at 3:55 is so true!


----------

